# 9/24 Cookout - Free Q & Beer To Launch New Cooker



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll be hosting a litte get together on 9/24 to kickoff the launch of my new ile cooker.

I'm sure I'll take some heat for this purchase (It's not an offset).  It's a Jedmaster 3660 Competition Cooker with a built in rotisserie.  It uses charcoal and wood for fuel/heat and supposedly cooks for up to 16 hours on 25lbs of charcoal.

I got this cooker primarily for comps.  Getting too old to be staying up all night.  Hopefully this way I'll get a little sleep.

I'll be launching it with the traditional stuff, chicken, brisket, ribs, and pork butt.  All board members are invited.  This will be a test run for the Oinktoberfest competition to be held the following week.

If there are any lurkers out there come out and introduce yourself.  Email me for directions.

Oh here is a link to the pit:

http://www.jedmaster.com/3660new.htm

I'll be driving down to Birmingham, AL next Thursday night to pick it up.  Chris Lilly uses this model on his Big Bob Gibson Competition team.  I plan on stoping by Big Bob's in Decatur, AL on the way down.

I'll post pictures of Big Bob Gibson's and of the cookout.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

No heat coming from me!!     I'd love to have one of those!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 7, 2005)

Is Myrtle Beach on your way?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 7, 2005)

Unfortunately not Captain or I'd swing by.  Might get out that way next summer.  

If you're ever in the Cleveland area stop by!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 7, 2005)

Kloset, did you get the stand alone or the mobile??  Either way, very nice rig.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Larry, I got the mobile with two stainless steel work tables and back up battery for the rotisserie and five additional stainless steel racks which will increase the cooking capacity to approximately 4500 sq. in.

It's looks are somewhat deceiving.  It's approximately 6 ft tall.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 7, 2005)

Wee Doggy, That sure is a fine looking pit! Makes my homemade one look like dog doo.I'll be salivating all over that thing at Oinktoberfest. Oh how shiny. Seriously, I may just bring a lawn chair over and watch it smoke Friday night. If you don't mind.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 7, 2005)

Kloset,

This is the cooker that John Ford from Detroit (Rub Me Tender BBQ Team) uses. Very successful team. Won GC at Cabela's Cook Off in Dundee, MI.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 7, 2005)

Bruce,

You're right. I talked to John about the cooker in Grand Rapids.  I think that Rub Me Tender was the runnerup in the MI Championship.

Pigs,

Yeah, nice and shiny, kind of like Darth Vader's helmut.  Pull up a chair and sit a spell and feel free to take a look.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll be there on the 24th.  Looking forward to cooking on it at Oinktoberfest with ya.  Suppose you want me to do the boxes huh?  lol  If anyone has a problem with it not being an offset tell them to go talk to Myron Nixon.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 7, 2005)

Bubba, you are an _Artist_ of the boxes.  You'll have to give me a class on 
that.  Looking forward to Oinktoberfest.

Let the squealing begin!


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 7, 2005)

What's Moron Nixon cook on? :grin: 
Well of course he don't cook on an offset,georgians keep adding wood to the barrel and cooking in the firebox,then complain the meat takes too long to cook.

It's Myron Mixon by the way. :!:


----------



## Finney (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh my God... that thing has a thermometer on it.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2005)

Way cool Kloset. Even the name is cool.

Griff


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 10, 2005)

I'll post pictures as soon as I pick it up and bring it back from Alabama.  Just got a phone call the other day that the cooker will be delayed a week.   Rescheduled pick up date is 9/23.

Here is link to the ring of fire section of the Jedmaster website which may answer some of your questions.  Basically it's kind of like a Minion method where a chimney of charcoal starts a chain reaction of slowly igniting charcoals in a circular layout.  You can get a 16 hour cook on one trip around the ring (uses about 25lbs of charcoal).

http://www.jedmaster.com/differencenew.htm


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 10, 2005)

Sounds like a great thing, Kloset...kinda like the WSM...set it and forget it! :!:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 10, 2005)

Exactly Greg, only on a larger scale with a built in rotisserie.  No need to rotate the meat it does it for you.  No hot spots either.  4500 sq in of cooking capacity.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Now he only bought the thing cause he was tired of me bitchin at him every time he open's the door on the offset!  :!: 

Can we hook a Guru up to it? Hmmmmmmm, I wonder.......


----------

